# 50 ton press



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a press i saved up scraps of steel for. took years and is still an ongoing project but it functions fine. I am in the process of building a brake for it have all the pieces just have to get the time and good days for it.














i made it so that the end leg could be moved in so that the end could be used as a C press. after using it for a while i just leave it in. i have a 20 ton ram that i use on the "C"


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 11, 2013)

Now THAT is an awesome project. Great job on the webbing btw!

A couple questions;

What kind of brake is that? It resembles a finger brake more than a press brake....


What is a C-Press for? Is it for really large stuff that won't otherwise fit between the uprights?


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2013)

You would never buy a press of that quality----- darn nice job of welding.
thanks for sharing---we loves pics


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 11, 2013)

ScubaSteve said:


> Now THAT is an awesome project. Great job on the webbing btw!
> 
> A couple questions;
> 
> ...



exactly. things that can't or are to hard to get in between the uprights


----------



## PurpLev (Feb 11, 2013)

heh, just looked at a 12Ton press in a local ad. this one makes it look like a toy - NICE!

What are all these rectangular clamps with 2 tapped holes in them for?


----------



## Wheels17 (Feb 11, 2013)

I noticed all the slugs from the holes you cut had drill holes down the side of the slug.  I assume that's to allow the swarf from the hole saw to escape?  I'm going to have to try that, I'll bet it really improves the ability of the hole saw to cut deep holes.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 11, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> heh, just looked at a 12Ton press in a local ad. this one makes it look like a toy - NICE!
> 
> What are all these rectangular clamps with 2 tapped holes in them for?



I tried to answer that in my other post but it got buried in the quote. the blocks were welded to the top beam to attach the legs.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Moparfever said:


> Why did you do the webbing in that pattern? Seems to me triangulation would be stronger. Of course I'm not a steelworker, so maybe it wouldn't be. Just curious.




X bracing is a form of triangulation.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wheels17 said:


> I noticed all the slugs from the holes you cut had drill holes down the side of the slug.  I assume that's to allow the swarf from the hole saw to escape?  I'm going to have to try that, I'll bet it really improves the ability of the hole saw to cut deep holes.




Yes that is a trick i meant to mention. the holes allow the chips to ascape and not plug up the cut. it keeps the saw from dulling so quickly. I sawed over 70 holes thru 1" plate with the same hole saw and it is still sharp. I usually touch off the saw on the plate and then drill 2 holes in the edge so that you cant see them in the outside edge.


----------



## HSS (Feb 12, 2013)

Actually, Mopar, it depends on how you look at the pattern. I see 6 triangles in his weld pattern. 3 up and 3 down or maybe they might be called V's if you don't use the flanges as part of the triangle. Oh well, still one heck of a press build. I'm in envy Joshuaz2.

Patrick


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Moparfever said:


> It is if it forms triangles. Your pattern doesn't. Not trying to be argumentative, just saying. Your work on it is very nice. I wish I had a 50 ton.





interlocking overlapping V's. I could have brought both little legs down but the channel was strong enough and the webbing added only for insurance. this design was completly tested and designed so that the pins were the weak point and would show shear signs and fail before anything else. after assembly it was tested to over 160,000# with no signes of damage.

someone else posted while i was trying to up load my rough sketch.


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Moparfever said:


> Yes it is, IF it forms complete triangles. You can't have a dogleg in a triangle and expect it to form the structural integrity a true triangle creates.
> View attachment 47257
> 
> This isn't a triangle. If you used it as a structural element in something like a dragster frame it would collapse.




I will make sure not to drag race this:whiteflag:


when designed the plan was drawn up in turbocad and sent to another eng i went to school with who still has access to FEA. He said the bracing was overkill but i liked it. I never had him run it with the little legs inserted but in my experience it would have made very little change. It was tested after construction with 50 and 30 ton rams and calibrated liguid filled gauges. it was taken to pressure several times and then left at pressure for 30 min. sorry but no i didn't x ray it for a proper post stress inspection.the weak point , the pins showed no signs of deformation.


----------



## Starlight Tools (Feb 13, 2013)

Joshua

That is an awesome build on your 50 Ton Press.

I picked up a 50 Ton Princess Auto press a few years back and it is not built anywhere near as well as yours. It will flex under load. 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...iven-in-to-Temptation-the-Tool-Addicts-Prayer
I would be interested in seeing your build on the brake. I am gathering the materials to build one similar to this one made by Iroquios Iron Works.

Walter


----------



## JOSHUAZ2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Moparfever said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to belabor the whole thing. It does look awesome. And like you said before, the bracing probably isn't even necessary. I believe normal I-beam bracing practice is to just use vertical bracing since the failure mechanism is buckling of the vertical plate. If I didn't mention it before, nice welds! Is that your trade? I'm envious of your skill.



Not a problem, it was the middle of the night and i was sick and couldn't sleep so my response may have been a little too sarcastic. 16 years in the military made me very sarcastic. 

I did call my buddy at lunch to ask him if he still had the tests and drawings but he purges his drawings after 3 years and it's been about 5. In his standard doctorate way he said we are all retards and should stick to things we know. He stated as you did that the webbing was to suppurt the web of the beam to make it act thicker not support the flange and could have been done simpler by just bridge plating the web(welding plate to both sides of the web). As stated I picked this for looks. He finished our conversation by saying I should stick to putting my thingy in light sockets. I informed him without Electricty he wouldn't build anything.:lmao:


----------

